# Need CDL plow truck driver in CT



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Need experienced CDL driver for plowtruck in CT. Will be plowing roads, must have clean record. Thanks


----------



## IronSide (Aug 24, 2010)

2004F550;1661227 said:


> Need experienced CDL driver for plowtruck in CT. Will be plowing roads, must have clean record. Thanks


Interested. Class B. Text or call. 
860-625-1492
Donny


----------

